
What Firecracker open-source means for the serverless community - thomcrowe
https://serverless.com/blog/firecracker-what-means-serverless/
======
starclaps
Who uses FaaS successfully? O get it for very bounded use cases, but was never
able to really get a ton of use out of it other than gluing different AWS
things together.

~~~
HillRat
I’ve successfully used on-prem fn as a connection layer beneath API gateways
and ESBs, but for cloud projects every time I use them (regardless of the
provider), I end up swapping them out for microservices before too long.
Deployment and management have always lagged far behind on-prem solutions.

------
sriram_iyengar
well summarized !

